# just benched 138kg for 6 reps aged 19 what do you think



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

jw if thts good for my age bearing in mind its different for every depending on build an experience


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

How much do you weigh? Nothing spectacular for 19.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet,


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

erm bin training for about 14 months an im 6 foot 2 an weight 16 stone bout 14bf last time i checked


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

i had three ****s today, beat that. sorry, thought we were bragging. x


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

71081 said:


> i had three ****s today, *beat that*. sorry, thought we were bragging. x


I did with......................Dat Dare


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

Dam it, you beat me to it.

Superpump 250 helps me........super pump!!!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I pinned sh1t loads of gear today and lifted weights with the boys while dealing oxys on the side. beat that:whistling:

Good bench for only training 14 months mate, age is irrelevant. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Give the lad a break. its not bad. Id be well chuffed with that at 19!


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

nearly 3 plates is good. but 3 full plates would be better. keep going though mate.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

lol sorry, i had a double dose of dat dare muscletech and it has sent me crazy.

Good lifting pal.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

id say that pretty good going mate.keep at it!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

What, you couldn't put 1 more kg on each side to make it an even 140kg?!!! :no:

Only joking, fair play to you mate, well done! Should look at it as a multiple of your own weight, ie .5 your body weight, 1.5 x your body weight etc. If you can genuinely bench 1.5 times your body weight apparantly thats pretty decent pushing!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Fair play mate. Age is relevant in my opinion. At 19 that is strong.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

dat dare... makes u lift more


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

its a very good bench. alot of guys on here dont bench that much and are much older and train more. i can barely bench that


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> its a very good bench. alot of guys on here dont bench that much and are much older and train more. i can barely bench that


Agreed

Thats a good bench mate, especially for 6 reps.

What can you 1 Rep Max after a small warm up?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> How much do you weigh? Nothing spectacular for 19.


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

jesus thats one hell of alot of weight!!!

im 20 and can bench just over 100kg depending on my form.

i only weigh 11.85 stone so i can imagine if i was your weight i would be capable of doing just as you did.

keep doing your thing son you will be massive just lose a little bit of weight and get that body fat down a tad...


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

good lifting mate, i packed benching in beleive it ds more bad then good! one of our lads ripped his chest apart benchin 180kg haha! never again haha the mighty kez dont touch it either


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Very impressive in my book


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I bench 300kgs


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I wouldn't mind doing that.

I'm pushing my tits off to make 100kg. Currently at 90kg for 4-6 reps. I'm 20, 12 stone and have been training for 6 months. When I started I could bench 5-8 on 50kg.

On a course of Test E so hoping that puts me to 100kg.

Well done


----------

